# Bike Upgradiatias



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

I don't know about you guys, but before ebikes, I use to suffer from a bad strain of upgradiatias. I use to get the itch for a new MTB about every 6 months and then have a new bike few months later. Since getting my Intense Tazer, I have not been bitten by the upgradiatias bug for another ebike. Maybe that's because in the states, we don't have as many options or there aren't huge changes yet, but I honestly love my bike. The only upgrades on my mind have been suspension stuff. 

How about you guys?


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

I seem to be rolling through more and more different ebike setups lately. Mainly because my last setup the windings burnt due to a long ass hill and no temp sensor installed, plus chain issues. But overall I've switched between mid drive or hub, geared or not. Wimpy power or not.

I actually downgraded on the current setup to a wimpy power ebike and I like the way it forces me to pedal way more then before, maybe a real torque sensor would be in order but they are just really too expensive and I cant see myself upgrading to a torque sensoro on whatever setup I have. Hopefully soon I will be back to an upgraded more powerful ebike kit. I got the BIG Leaf hub ready to go for the summer, just gotta figure out what speeds I want with the voltage and distances I want to get.

With the mild winter, I pretty much did not follow through with the cyclone mid drive on fatty. 

I just seem to tinker on all my builds, upgrading and downgrading just so I can ride the ebike.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

No need to upgrade. Ride it and enjoy! YT Capra CF Pro, bike rips.


----------



## Druder (Dec 10, 2019)

I don't have upgrade fever for a new bike but rather components as per usual. I've already converted my entry level Deore to XT and plan to do a fork damper. For the price I paid I can build the equivalent of a $6k bike for less than half that.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Hmm, so you can build an ebike equivalent to a 6k YT Decoy for 3k or less? Maybe you should start production! JK, I get what you’re saying, kinda...


----------



## Druder (Dec 10, 2019)

Gutch said:


> Hmm, so you can build an ebike equivalent to a 6k YT Decoy for 3k or less? Maybe you should start production! JK, I get what you're saying, kinda...


The higher level AllMtn like mine was $6.6k, it has the same frame with some better components. My old bike wasn't worth fixing so I took the XT 1x11 off it along with all of the contact points, cost me $50 to retrofit because of I Spec incompatibility. I plan to do some other small things but I'm at $2700 right now and have all the features I wanted when I started looking. I absolutely did not mean it's a better bike than any $6k bike, but with a damper upgrade it's on par with the next level up in the AllMtn line. My goal was to spend less by the time I'm done than I would have on the Giant that got me interested in ebikes. Component wise I've already surpassed that bike minus the wheelset.


----------

